# Convert JPG?



## Willieboy (Dec 30, 2012)

I'd like to take images from PhotoBucket and put them on one of those viewing devices that display images from an SD card.  Problem is, all I can get from PhotoBucket are thumb nails.  This has to be easy to do but I'm stumped.  Help anyone?


----------



## Buckster (Dec 30, 2012)

Willieboy said:


> I'd like to take images from PhotoBucket and put them on one of those viewing devices that display images from an SD card.  Problem is, all I can get from PhotoBucket are thumb nails.  This has to be easy to do but I'm stumped.  Help anyone?


Apparently, these are not your images, or you could get them from your hard drive.  That said, have you heard the term, "copyright"?


----------



## KmH (Dec 30, 2012)

If the photos are your's, you should be able to get larger than thumbnail size by logging into your Photobucket account and clicking on the photo.

If the photos aren't your's - U.S. Copyright Office


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 30, 2012)

Good grief guys.  Can I just get an answer without the suggestion I'm guilty of copyright infringement?  They ARE my images and I'm sorry I asked!


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 30, 2012)

Buckster said:


> .........That said, have you heard the term, "copyright"?



Legally, he has.  He agreed to this and this.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 30, 2012)

Willieboy said:


> Good grief guys.  Can I just get an answer without the suggestion I'm guilty of copyright infringement?  They ARE my images!



Um.... if they are, then why don't you just use the images on your computer instead?


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 30, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Willieboy said:
> 
> 
> > Good grief guys.  Can I just get an answer without the suggestion I'm guilty of copyright infringement?  They ARE my images!
> ...



Sparky, I said they are my images.  That means they ARE MY IMAGES.  There are no "If they are"s about it.  I don't lie, cheat or steal!  The images are not on my computer.  They are on PhotoBucket and my camera.  

Thanks.


----------



## Buckster (Dec 30, 2012)

Willieboy said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Willieboy said:
> ...


1. Why not just get them off your camera then?

2. SRSLY?  You don't keep a backup on your hard drive?  Lesson learned, eh?


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 30, 2012)

Willieboy said:


> ......  put them on one of those viewing devices that display images from an SD  card.......






Willieboy said:


> .........  They are on .....my camera.  .......





Um......................................


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 30, 2012)

I'll get my answer some other way.  I want you guys to know though, that I thought I'd found a nice forum here, and a good place for a newbie to learn.  I don't know what I did to made you think I was dishonest, but I am a Christian and, as I said, I don't lie, cheat or steal.  I also treat others as I'd like to be treated.  I asked what I thought was a simple, honest question and got taken to the woodshed by folks who know nothing about me.

Brewster, your initial response was disappointing and insulting.

Sparky, your continuing to question my integrity is also insulting.  And, your "Um"s are decidedly unhelpful.

I know I am a new guy here and apparently undeserving of respect from you old timers, but you don't know me and yet you feel free to be so nasty.  I suggest you look into yourselves and try to figure out from where this ugliness comes.

If I ask any other questions on these forums, please feel free to ignore them.


----------



## squirrels (Dec 30, 2012)

Have you tried this? 
Download a Photo or Video : Photobucket Support


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 30, 2012)

Willieboy said:


> .........
> Sparky, your continuing to question my integrity is also insulting.  And, your "Um"s are decidedly unhelpful.
> ..........



Let me put it this way:

Take card out of camera, insert into digital frame.


----------



## Buckster (Dec 30, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Willieboy said:
> 
> 
> > .........
> ...


Wait!  WAIT!!!  Slow down!!!  Are you saying the card can COME OUT OF THE CAMERA???!!!

Will wonders never cease?!!!

BTW, since you're up for answering questions, who the heck is "Brewster", and why are his posts apparently invisible to me?

As an aside, I was fascinated to discover via this thread that there are apparently no Christians in prison, nor in politics, which is a huge relief!

This thread DELIVERS!!


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 30, 2012)

Willieboy said:


> I'll get my answer some other way.  I want you guys to know though, that I thought I'd found a nice forum here, and a good place for a newbie to learn.  I don't know what I did to made you think I was dishonest, but I am a Christian and, as I said, I don't lie, cheat or steal.  I also treat others as I'd like to be treated.  I asked what I thought was a simple, honest question and got taken to the woodshed by folks who know nothing about me.
> 
> Brewster, your initial response was disappointing and insulting.
> 
> ...



Don't get all worked up over the responses. Your original question did kinda sound like you were looking for a 10 step process to solve a 2 step problem. Why go to the extra steps of downloading them from some website when you have them already on your computer or on your memory card. Now if you don't have access to your memory card or computer then perhaps you should have said so, you didn't so its easy to see why people are jumping to the conclusion that they are not your images.  The other thing that makes people wonder if they are your images is why would you post the question on a forum that is not affiliated with photobucket instead of contacting photobucket for support.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 30, 2012)

Buckster said:


> .........BTW, since you're up for answering questions, who the heck is "Brewster", and why are his posts apparently invisible to me?........



Your mother and I didn't want you to know, but since you've gotten this far, we just as well spill the beans.

You have a twin brother we gave up for adoption.


----------



## Buckster (Dec 30, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > .........BTW, since you're up for answering questions, who the heck is "Brewster", and why are his posts apparently invisible to me?........
> ...


GASP!!!  I bet he got to go with the wealthy family too!  Probably has one of every working Leica ever made, plus the hottest new MF digital back for Christmas, that &*^%$!!


----------



## KmH (Dec 30, 2012)

You failed to communicate clearly in your OP, because it was very easy to get the distinct impression you were wanting to upload images that didn't belong to you.
None of us are mind readers.

The photos are your's, but you can only get thumbnails?
Then you uploaded thumbnails, or don't how to use Photobucket's features.

If you don't have full resolution copies of all your photos on your computer, you have some serious flaws in your photo management procedures.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 30, 2012)

Buckster said:


> GASP!!!  I bet he got to go with the wealthy family too!  Probably has one of every working Leica ever made, plus the hottest new MF digital back for Christmas, that &*^%$!!



Actually, he's the evil one.  Liked to spin his head 360°, levitate, pee on the floor...... stuff like that.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 30, 2012)

OK, here's the short answer.

If the digital frame is a different aspect ratio than your images, (say it's 4 x 5 and yours are 2 x 3) then you will have to crop your images or they frame may not display them well.
Additionally, you are better off only loading images onto the frame at the size they will display because the frame will do a lousy job of making them smaller and keeping them sharp.
If your pictures aren't sRGB you need to convert them to that color profile because most frames use that.

On any Photobucket page that is displaying an image there is a pull-down menu labeled *OPTIONS,* pull it down and _voila_.

To be honest, it seems to me, that you could have found this by yourself just by looking.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 30, 2012)

Willieboy said:


> I want you guys to know though, that I thought I'd found a nice forum here, and a good place for a newbie to learn.


You have.  You're post did not provide enough information to give you a direct answer.



Willieboy said:


> I am a Christian


Not really pertinent - I know many non-Christians whom are honest as the day is long, and I also know many Christians whom have gone to jail.



Willieboy said:


> They are on PhotoBucket and my camera.


In this case, it's probably easier to get them directly from your camera, rather than going through a lot of contortions to get them back from Photobucket.  Simply remove the card from the camera or use the cable,  The manuals for the camera and the photo frame should tell  you how best to transfer them.


----------



## Garbz (Dec 30, 2012)

Willieboy said:


> I'll get my answer some other way.  I want you guys to know though, that I thought I'd found a nice forum here, and a good place for a newbie to learn.



This is a nice form. It's also a form where people frequently come and ask questions about how they can actively infringe on others copyright. 

From the information you originally gave us you sounded right on that track. It's all about communication. Forgive us for thinking that it's a little suss that you are trying to download better quality images from an online site which were apparently yours but you still had on your camera. If you go to ANY forum with a question like that expect the same response.

For the future if you continue to stick around (and please do, this really is a very nice forum) one of the easiest ways to clear up any communication in life is to mention the intent. WHY are you trying to do what you want to do in the way you're proposing is the context that is missing from this thread. Without the context we'll fill in the gaps from our sick little minds.


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 31, 2012)

Light Guru said:


> Willieboy said:
> 
> 
> > I'll get my answer some other way.  I want you guys to know though, that I thought I'd found a nice forum here, and a good place for a newbie to learn.  I don't know what I did to made you think I was dishonest, but I am a Christian and, as I said, I don't lie, cheat or steal.  I also treat others as I'd like to be treated.  I asked what I thought was a simple, honest question and got taken to the woodshed by folks who know nothing about me.
> ...



I have read all your responses and appreciate your thoughts.  When I asked my question, I did not realize it suggested I was interested in participating in some nefarious activity.  I had taken a few worthwhile pictures on a new DSLR camera and a bunch I'd taken with an old point-and-shoot which I had uploaded to Photobucket so I could share them on other forums.  

Light Guru, for Christmas, my daughter bought me one of those frame things, preloaded with some pics I did not want. I wanted to delete those and add some pics of my own.  However, when I tried to copy the pics from Photobucket to the SD card, all I got were the tiny thumbnails.

Regarding your question about contacting Photobucket, I didn't because I thought I could get an answer more quickly here.  Before asking my question, I did search the forum but did not find an answer.  If the solution was a two step process, I'd hoped for and expected a two step answer.


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 31, 2012)

KmH said:


> You failed to communicate clearly in your OP, because it was very easy to get the distinct impression you were wanting to upload images that didn't belong to you.
> None of us are mind readers.
> 
> The photos are your's, but you can only get thumbnails?
> ...



KmH, I really thought it was a simple question with a simple answer.  As I said, I did not realize the question would lead to such consternation and vitriol.  I don't know that clairvoyance was a prerequisite to answering my question.  Just answer the question... or don't.  Either option would have been okay.  But don't insinuate the poster is dishonest.  On forums like this one, everyone has the opportunity be make friends of people they don't know and may never meet.  That's kind of nice.  However, some, rather than making a friend, choose to be snarky and not make a friend.  I just think it makes more sense, and life more pleasant, to just remain silent if we can't say anything helpful.   If new guy asks a question one considers stupid or suspicious, instead of lighting a fire, just run to the medicine cabinet, take a Paxil, and go to the next post.  You may not make a friend that way but nobody will be offended either.


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 31, 2012)

snowbear said:


> Willieboy said:
> 
> 
> > I want you guys to know though, that I thought I'd found a nice forum here, and a good place for a newbie to learn.
> ...



Well, now you know both types of Christian, embodied in the same  person.  I have been to jail... several times.  I grew up on Chicago's  south side and was a small-time thug with big-time connections.  But I'm  not that person anymore.  Since I changed my ways, I spent twelve years  in night-school to get a bachelor's degree and have earned the right to  put some letters after my name.  I am not a perfect person.  Jesus is  the only perfect Christians.  The rest of us must struggle in a fallen  world, to do what is right.  I find that, with God's help, I can follow  His commandments, including those addressing being an honest person.   Now, when I consider where I've been and who I was, as compared to who I  am now, my Christianity is certainly pertinent to me.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 31, 2012)

Willieboy said:
			
		

> Well, now you know both types of Christian, embodied in the same  person.  I have been to jail... several times.  I grew up on Chicago's  south side and was a small-time thug with big-time connections.  But I'm  not that person anymore.  Since I changed my ways, I spent twelve years  in night-school to get a bachelor's degree and have earned the right to  put some letters after my name.  I am not a perfect person.  Jesus is  the only perfect Christians.  The rest of us must struggle in a fallen  world, to do what is right.  I find that, with God's help, I can follow  His commandments, including those addressing being an honest person.   Now, when I consider where I've been and who I was, as compared to who I  am now, my Christianity is certainly pertinent to me.



I'm glad believing in something helped you turn your life around. For some people that's what they need. I've managed to live an honest and moral lifestyle while being an atheist. Different strokes for different folks. However religion has no place in this forum, so in the interest of not getting B&... You might consider talking straight photography. Religious debates go south quickly.


----------

